# sinus 154 Basic SE und 154 stick?!!



## Fabian Frank (19. März 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir einen T-Sinus 154 DSL Basic SE Router von T-Online zugelegt, und möchte nun mit zwei PC's über diesen Router ins Internet. Dazu hab ich mir überlegt, dass ich den einen an den LAN-Port am Router stecke, und den anderen über Wireless LAN, bzw. über den T-Sinus 154 USB-Stick laufen lasse.

Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob jmd. schon damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat, insbesondere mit dem USB-Stick über Wireless Lan?

Dank schonmal im Vorraus!

Grüße,

Fabian


----------



## Fabian Frank (2. April 2006)

so, der stick ist da. Schon das erste Problem:

und zwar, wenn ich mich einwähle, zeigt er gute verbindung an, er wählt sich aber nur zum hotspot, also zum router, nicht ins internet, da keine online-aktivität laut router besteht.

Kann mir da jemand von euch helfen?

Danke!

Fabi


----------

